
April 4, 2018 – Seriously, Science?: Seriously, Science? - neo4sure
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/seriouslyscience/2018/04/04/?rubber-ducky-youre-the-one-who-contains-biofilms??/#.WsT-jHrwaUl
======
kapilkaisare
We should probably link to the main paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41522-018-0050-9](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41522-018-0050-9)

